# Boston Mass area guys (Reward for stolen equipment)



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Keep your eyes out for this guys, the Owner is New England Painting Service

If left intact it should stand out with the reels.

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/500-reward-boston-ma-14046/


----------

